

People are losing trust in all institutions - moocow01
http://www.ritholtz.com/blog/2012/05/people-are-losing-trust-in-all-institutions/

======
rollypolly
I'm not surprised to see banks having sunk so much with the current financial
crisis.

I really recommend watching this recent Frontline documentary on the subject:

[http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/money-power-wall-
str...](http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/money-power-wall-street/)

------
DivisibleByZero
My first thought when I read the title was, "universities." I was surprised to
see nothing about it. I would tend to think the approval rate has gone up due
to the increase in attendance. Which is sort of counter intuitive to the self-
education movement which seems to be previlant on hacker news.

~~~
mayanksinghal
I don't think that most people here would want to replace their college
education with self-learning because the latter is inherently harder. I agree
that one can learn nearly everything on his/her own but that takes a lot of
willpower and motivation which would result in higher _dropout rates_.

I am , in fact, going to graduate in a few months and cannot think of a better
place I could have spent the last 4 and a half years. I could have spent it in
a better way: read more, do more, try more and procrastinate less, but there
is no way I could have learnt as much as I have (educational things as well as
life lessons) so easily.

------
123agree
[http://www.globalnews.ca/video/index.html?v=gCdns_7CGf9Wu3_0...](http://www.globalnews.ca/video/index.html?v=gCdns_7CGf9Wu3_0lBU4qV7Vlka00EkT#top+stories)

Another example of people having reasons to stop trusting.

------
rsanchez1
If only 22% really trusted America's financial system, Ron Paul would have no
problem getting elected.

